# Movie Gadgets



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Which movie gadget would you most want to be able to use? For me, it'd have to be Q's gadgets


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Harry Potter Cloak of Invisibility.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steed's cane...oh yeah, and Emma Peel (Rigg and/or Thurman), 
the gentleman crime fighter's _ultimate_ accessory.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I also go with cloak of invisibility from HP.

There was also a movie that had a watch that paused time. But I don't recall the show.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Which movie gadget would you most want to be able to use? For me, it'd have to be Q's gadgets


For Other, I'm thinking the replicator from STtNG. Without using it to literally make money, think how much you could save by being able to hit a button and have all your food, clothing and what-not appear in just a few seconds?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

When I read option #1, I thought you meant Q from STTNG.

I'd take his gadgets for sure. He could make/do anything, so if I had his stuff I'd have everything else in the poll and anything anyone mentioned.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A cell phone jammer as seen in the chick flick, Enough with Jennifer Lopez. This way when guests come over, I don't have to listen to cell phones going off what seems like every other minute.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Transporter for me. I'm so sick of they flying hassles now...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> Transporter for me. I'm so sick of they flying hassles now...


Only if it were site-site and you had some way to control it when not in front of it - otherwise not going to do much good.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

coolyman said:


> For Other, I'm thinking the replicator from STtNG. Without using it to literally make money, think how much you could save by being able to hit a button and have all your food, clothing and what-not appear in just a few seconds?


Since the Holodeck includes replicator technology I think I'd choose that instead.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in the other category. For me it's a toss-up between the invisibility cloak and the replicator.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the invisibility cloak is cool till you get run over by a car or something similar.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Sirshagg said:


> I think the invisibility cloak is cool till you get run over by a car or something similar.


:lol: Just because I'm invisible doesn't mean I lost the ability to look both ways before I cross the street! Unless there's some side effect I'm missing... Does this thing come with an owner's manual?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I would also go with the Harry Potter Cloak of Invisibility and for the second one I would have to go with Batmans Utility Belt


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Something tells me about 80% of all invisibility cloaks would be in womens locker rooms (or similar places).


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Sirshagg said:


> Something tells me about 80% of all invisibility cloaks would be in womens locker rooms (or similar places).


Giggity... !rolling


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I want a flying DeLorean with a Flux Capacitor.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

A custom Delorean that tops out at 88mph might be cool.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Bond's Austin Martin. Love that ejection seat.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

djlong said:


> I want a flying DeLorean with a Flux Capacitor.


Ooh, I like this one! Then I could sleep 'til eight and still get to work by six!:sleeping:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Phase Cannons...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

C'mon... R2D2.. greatest gadget of them all...


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I also go with cloak of invisibility from HP.
> 
> There was also a movie that had a watch that paused time. But I don't recall the show.


You're probably thinking of "The Girl, The Gold Watch, & Everything" and/or the sequel "The Girl, The Gold Watch, & Dynamite!" . They were made for TV movies about a guy who inherits a Gold Watch that can stop time.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Since the Holodeck includes replicator technology I think I'd choose that instead.


Yeah but you can't take anything created there outside of it. If you could, I'd choose that also.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not enough of a geek to be an expert on the subject  but I believe anything created by the replicators instead of holograms should be removable.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

The alethiometer from the Golden Compass movie.

(Don't judge the movie, really. It sucked. Read the entire series by Phillip Pullman and you will see why it is cooler!)


----------

